
Intel Considers What Was Once Heresy: Not Manufacturing Chips - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-24/intel-considers-what-was-once-heresy-not-manufacturing-chips
======
unmdplyr
This sentence is incoherent:

    
    
      “What’s different is we’re going to be pretty pragmatic about --- yes if, and if and when we should be making a step inside or making it outside and making sure that we have optionality to -- yeah build internally mix and match inside and outside or go outside in its entirety,”
    

Given the recent diversification of outsourcing, going back to PRC/ROC is not
exactly going to help Intel in the long run I think.

